# Weekly Competition 2016-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 U2 F U' F R' F2
*2. *U2 F2 R' F R U R' U2 R U'
*3. *U' F R' U' F U' F2 U R'
*4. *F R2 F2 U F' U' R' U' R2 U
*5. *R' U' R2 U' R F' U R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' F' D' U' L U2 R' B R D2 F'
*2. *B U2 L' D' R2 F' D' L' U' L U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R2
*3. *L2 D' F2 B U D L2 B R B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2
*4. *D' B2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R F2 R2 U2 F2 R B' F' R' B2
*5. *D2 B2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 U F2 L2 B' D' U' L' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw Rw Uw B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R F L' D Fw D2 F L2 F2 Rw2 U' L' Uw' L F' Rw' D Rw2 R2 D' R' F2 Uw' L F2 U F2 L' F' L Rw R2 Uw'
*2. *L2 R2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 B R2 D' L2 R' F D Uw' B2 Uw B' Fw' R2 D2 U R D2 Uw B2 F' R Uw' L Rw' R2 F2 L Uw' F' U L' Rw U'
*3. *L Fw L' R2 D' Uw2 L2 R' D Uw R Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw' F' L2 D' B' Fw2 F2 D R F2 D U' L Fw2 F2 L Fw' F' Rw' R D' R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F
*4. *B' Rw2 D2 Rw R D B2 L' U' Rw2 Uw Rw' U' Rw' R B L' Fw F' Rw' U' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' U2 L R2 Uw L B' Fw' D' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 L' R U2
*5. *L B D U2 R' U B D2 Fw2 F' Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw D Uw U' Fw2 Rw D2 F U' R2 Fw L2 Rw2 R' U2 F' Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Lw Bw' Lw2 R' Dw' Lw' R' F' Uw B Lw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Dw2 F Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' D2 U2 Bw U' R' F2 D' Bw2 Lw F' Lw R' D' Dw' U' Bw2 U Lw' Rw' B2 Bw' U' B2 R' B L' Lw Fw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' R2 D R'
*2. *Bw2 Fw D2 R Fw F2 R2 B' Dw' B2 Uw' R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' R' B' Bw' Uw Rw Fw D Fw' Dw2 Fw' D B L Lw2 Rw' F' R' Bw Uw2 Bw U2 L Dw B2 Uw' B2 F2 L2 D' Rw2 D U L2 Lw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Rw R Dw Lw' Bw' Uw2 Rw
*3. *Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' L2 Rw' Bw' F2 Uw L' Dw' L' F2 D R' Dw2 B2 U' R' Bw Lw F' Dw Uw' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw' Dw' F' R' U Fw' D Dw2 R' U R Fw D2 Dw F2 R2 D L2 B' R Bw' F Lw' Uw' R2 Bw Dw' U
*4. *U Bw F L2 U' Bw' D Rw' Uw2 F2 D' Dw2 Uw' Fw U R B' Bw2 Fw D Rw2 Fw2 D Bw' D Uw Lw Uw Bw F' Lw B D2 L' D' Dw U' Fw2 Uw U2 L Bw2 Lw2 D2 B2 Fw F L Uw' Rw2 Uw B' Bw F L2 Lw' Uw2 F2 Lw U
*5. *Fw' Dw Bw2 L2 Rw2 D B' U B2 F D2 L Fw' F D Rw2 U2 Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' B' Bw Rw' B F Lw F2 U' L Dw' U Lw2 F2 D' L' Lw Fw Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw Rw U Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' L2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 D' Fw' Dw2 R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 2F F2 L2 3R' 2U L' 3R' 2D' U 2B' 3U' L2 2L2 R F D2 3U' 3F' F2 2L2 D' 2D' 3U2 2R 2U' U 2R2 R2 D' L' 2L' R2 2D' F L' 2F' F L2 U' 2R2 2D' 2U 2R 3F D2 U' B' 2B' 3F F2 L' 2L2 3R2 D 2D' 2U2 U 2L U' 2B 2D' U2 B 2L' 2R B R U' 2B2
*2. *D' 3U 2F L' U2 B' 2B D2 3R' 2U2 2B 2R2 2B2 F 2D' 2B 2D B2 2U2 L 3R 2R2 R2 B2 2R 3U' 2L' 2B' 3F2 D' 3U2 2F' 3R2 2D B2 3F' 2F F L' 3R2 R' 2U' U B' 2D2 3U U 2R' B' 3F' 2R R2 D2 2R' 2F2 D2 3U' 2B2 D 2U 2L 3R2 2D' L 3R 2F' F2 U 2L2 B'
*3. *F2 2L' B2 2B' 2F F2 3U' U' L2 2L F R D2 3U' 2U U2 2B2 2D' 2U R' 2U U2 B' 3F 2D2 F' 2D2 2F' 2L' D' 3R2 F' L' 3R 3U2 2B2 2F D L 2F F L2 3F' 2F2 2L 2D2 3R2 2U2 2F 3U2 B2 2F2 2U' U' L2 2R 3U' U' 3F2 2D 2L2 R' B' 2F 2L2 U' L 2D' L' 2R'
*4. *2F' R2 B' 3F 2R' 3U' 3R2 2F' F2 2U2 L D2 2L2 2F2 L' 2B' 3U 2U' U2 L' 2U2 B' 2F' D R2 2U 2B' F' 2R2 D2 L 3R 3F' R 3U' 2U 2B D U2 B 2B2 3F2 D' 3U2 2F' U R' D 2D' L R2 D' 2D 2L' B F 2D' U2 2L 2R 2D2 3U2 L' 2F2 L' 2D2 2R' 2U' 3R' D2
*5. *2D' B 2U2 F 3R R 2D L2 R B2 2F 2R U 2R2 B2 L2 2R' R2 F' 3U L' 3U2 R2 3F2 2F' F2 2R2 B2 3F' 2U' U' 2R U2 2F' L2 2L2 2B2 2L' B2 2B2 3R2 2D' 2R2 2D' 2F' 2D2 B2 3R2 D' 2L 3R2 2D2 2U' L2 B2 2F F 3U U 2L 3F2 U2 F L 2B' 2L B2 2U2 U 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 2F' D2 2D' B L 3U L' 2F2 3R2 2U 3L2 2F2 U' 3F2 L 3L2 3R2 3U2 2B' 2F2 2U F' L2 3U2 3L 3U' B2 2L 2D2 3D' 2U 2L2 3R2 D' 3F' U F 3U2 3B2 3F 2R2 2D' U 2L2 3F D2 2B2 2D2 2B' 3F2 2U' 2R2 D' 3F 2D2 L D' 2F' 2D2 2B2 3D' 3F2 L2 B2 2D2 F2 L2 2R2 2B' L 2R D2 3U' 2U U' 2L2 2B' 3F' 3U2 2U' U2 3F2 R2 U L' 3U2 2B' 3D' 3B2 2D 3L F2 2U' 3R 3B' L' 3L2 3U' L2
*2. *L 3R 2D U F' D 2D' 3U' 2R2 B 2L2 2U2 3B 3L2 3R 2B' 3F' F2 U' 3F L2 2F 3L' R2 D2 U 2L2 D 2D 2L' 2D 3D2 3U' 2U U' 2R 3F 2U' F' 3D' 2R B2 3F' 3R B 3D2 2F2 F2 2U U L R 3B 2R' 3U' B' 3D 2R' R2 3U 2U2 F2 2D2 3B F U 2L' 2B2 3D' 3L 2D2 3F' F2 R2 2B 3B 2U' 2L2 3L D' L' D 3D2 3U 3F' 3R R' 3B L' 2U 2L2 2R2 B 2F 2R' 3F2 R' 3U' 2F D
*3. *B 2U U 2F L2 2D 3D U 3B L2 2L 3R' 2D' 2U2 3R' 3U2 R2 3D2 2R' 3D2 L F 3D2 2F' D2 2L' D' U' 2F L' 3R D L2 2L D2 2D 2L2 2D2 3D U B2 F2 R2 2F2 3L D 3D' U2 2R' B' 3F' L 2R2 3U 2U' L' 2L 3R 3U 2L 2B2 3B L2 3F' 3D2 U' B' 2D2 3D2 2B2 3B L' 3R2 2R 2B' F2 D' 3F D2 2F F 3L 2U' 2B 3F L' 3L2 R2 D2 2F2 L D2 L 2F L 3F D2 2U2 3B2 D
*4. *3D2 2F' 2L' 3F2 2F2 3U' B' 3B 2L' 2D L' B' 2B2 3R' 3U' 2B 3L' 3U' L 3U' 2U U' L2 B2 3B 2D' 2R R' 3F F' 3R 2D 3B F2 2U2 3R2 2R 3U U2 2B 2D2 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R2 2D2 B' 2R2 U2 3R2 R' D2 3D R' 2U' 2B 2F R U' B2 2F2 U2 L' R 3B 2L' 2R U 3L' 3B2 F R' 3D L2 2L2 3F2 2U 3L' 3U2 2F2 R 3U' 3F2 F 3D2 L 2D' 3U2 2R2 D' R 2F 2U' 3B2 L' 3L 2B' 3L R2 2U
*5. *D 2D 2U2 2B L' 2L2 3R R' U' 2F2 R2 U' 3R' B' 3L 3R2 2R2 R' 2F L 3L2 2D2 3L2 2U' U B2 3B D 2U2 U 2B2 2F' 2L 3D 2L' R 2B' 3F2 2L 2B2 3F L 3B 3D 3L' 3D2 2F2 R2 3D' L 3R 3B 3R2 R 3U U' L 3L2 U' 2F 3L2 3U 2U 3B R' B 2U2 2F' L 2R2 2D' L2 D U 3F' 3R' 3U U2 F 2U2 2L 3R2 3F2 D 2F U' 3R' 2B' F2 3U' L 2L' B 3B' 2F' 2L' 2D L' 2R' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U' F2 U F' R F' U'
*2. *R F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2
*3. *U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U' F2 L2 R F' D' R2 F' D2 U'
*2. *L2 D U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R B2 U F L2 F2 U' B L' D F
*3. *D L2 R2 U B2 D F2 U F2 U2 L B D' R B F2 D L D R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw R B Fw2 Uw B' F U2 B Fw F2 R' B Uw2 L' Rw2 R B' R D B2 L2 D' Rw B L2 R2 D' Uw Fw' F2 R' Uw F' D' Uw' L F' D
*2. *Rw D2 Fw' D2 Rw' B2 D Uw U2 R Uw' U' B L2 B Fw' D Uw' U2 L Uw2 R U' R2 F2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw D F' L2 B' D2 R' F Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw
*3. *D B' L' R' D' U2 L2 Fw' Uw B' L Rw Uw' U2 L Rw2 R2 D U' Rw R' F U2 R2 F L2 Rw2 R B2 F R2 Uw2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw2 F Lw' B' Bw2 L' R D' U Rw' Dw' Bw' F' D' U Rw' R2 D Bw2 F2 L' B Bw' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 R' U Bw Rw2 R U' B' Rw' R2 D Lw Uw U' B Bw2 R Uw B' Rw' D2 Dw' U Lw2 Bw F2 D2 Dw Lw Fw' U F' Dw Uw2
*2. *L' Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw' L' B Rw D2 B' L2 F2 R' Fw Lw Bw Lw Dw2 Rw' B Fw Uw L' R D U2 Rw' R D2 Uw' Bw' Uw R' D Fw U Bw D2 F R F U' L' D2 Rw' Dw' Bw' F U2 L' Lw Rw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' Lw B F' L Lw
*3. *Fw R' D2 Fw F D F2 D Dw Fw' F R2 D L' D' U2 F2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' Rw' B2 Fw D2 Dw' U R' Fw2 D L2 R' Fw' F Lw B Dw' Uw' U2 F' Uw2 Lw2 D L Dw' U2 F U2 L2 Rw' Fw' L' Uw' Lw Bw2 R B2 Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 3U' U' 2R' 2U2 R' U2 3R' D 2R' 2D 3U2 2L2 2B2 3F2 2L' 2D2 2U' L2 3R 2U' 3R 2R' 2B 3F2 2U' 2B' 2R2 2B2 3F' D2 B2 2B 3F2 L 2D' 3F' 2D R2 D' U 2B' F' D B 2B' 3R' R U' B' 2L2 3R' 2R' 2F2 F 3U2 U' R2 2U' U2 F2 2L2 2R 2B 2L2 2U2 2L2 R2 D2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 2F F2 U B R2 2F2 3L2 2R D' 2L' 2D2 F2 U 3L D2 3U 2B' R 3D' L 3R F 2L' 3L' 3R' 2B 2F 3R2 3B 3L' R2 2B2 2L2 3F2 2F2 3R' B' 2F' U2 B2 3U' 2F2 F2 2R 2F2 F2 R2 U' B 3B' 3L2 2U' U' B2 2L' B' 3B' 2L 3L2 R' 3U 2U2 2L 3R B' F' 3L2 2R2 2U2 U 2L' 2R2 2U2 L' 2B L 2L 3F 3L2 3R R' 2B 3B2 3F 2L' 3L' 2U 2F 3L' 3B2 D2 3R2 F' 3L' 3R' 2B' 2L2 D' F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 D' U' F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B D' U2 B' R U' B U' F' R B2
*2. *F2 R' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' F2 R U' L F' L D2 B' R F D' B'
*3. *D F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D U R2 B2 L F D2 R' B' R2 B2 U F2 L
*4. *D2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 U' B F2 D' R2 F'
*5. *U' L2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F L D F L' D L F2 U' B2
*6. *D2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R B' D' U' B U2 B' F L F R
*7. *R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' L U' B' L2 U F D' L' D
*8. *D L2 D L D' R2 L F U F D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 B' L2 F'
*9. *R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B F2 R2 B L2 U2 R' D' R' F
*10. *B' D' F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 R F U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 U' L2
*11. *U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U' R2 D' F2 L' D U' R2 F D U' B2
*12. *F2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 L' U2 F2 R B2 D' B' R B2 U R2 F L B L2
*13. *U2 L' F' R2 U F' B' L F R2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R2
*14. *D2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 F' L' D L' R' U L2 D' L2 D2
*15. *R2 D2 R2 D R2 B' R2 F R F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2
*16. *D' L' U F' D2 R F2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2
*17. *L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' L U' L2 U2 F U L' R' B L2
*18. *R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' B D' L' U2 L' B U2 F' R'
*19. *B' R' U' L2 B R F' B R' F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D
*20. *U D' F' R D2 F2 B2 D R L U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D'
*21. *F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 R U2 L2 D' L2 R' F' U R B D2 L2 R
*22. *B U2 D L' U2 B2 U' L' F R' B2 R2 L2 B L2 F L2 D2 F2 U2
*23. *B' R' L F2 D' B L' U' L D' R2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L'
*24. *L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 R2 B' R B R B2 R F R2 F U2
*25. *F R2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U L' D' L U2 F' U F2 U2
*26. *L2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L U' R' D2 U B2 R U R2
*27. *U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R D' L' F L' B' D2 F
*28. *D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L' U R U' R F R2 U R' D'
*29. *D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 U2 B' R2 B2 R F D' U2 B F2 R'
*30. *L D2 F2 L' D2 L D2 R' D2 R' F L' U' F R' D2 B2 L' F' R
*31. *F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U B' U' L2 D' R' B U L' U2
*32. *B2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R D' B2 L U B D2 R' U2 F
*33. *D' R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F U L F2 U' L D' L' F R
*34. *B' D2 R2 B L2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 R' U R2 F' L' D U2 R2
*35. *R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 U F2 U B' R D
*36. *F2 D2 U2 F R2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U F' R' U2 B' R2 U' R2 D L'
*37. *B2 F2 D U L2 U L2 B2 U L2 F' R' U F2 L2 U' B' L2 F2 R
*38. *U2 L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F2 R' D' U B' L' D' R' B' U2 B'
*39. *D' L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' U L' R' D R B' D' U2 B U'
*40. *F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U F2 L' D' B2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 U L' D' U R2 F' D F L2 F R'
*2. *U2 L U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R' F R U B' U2 L U F' D' F
*3. *L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R' F D' B2 F' R' F' U F2 D'
*4. *L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F D L2 F R B' R' F' R
*5. *R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B2 D' B2 F' U R2 B' F' R B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 R' F D' F2 L B R' D R2 B'
*2. *L' F2 U D' B R2 F' B2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 D2 L F2 L'
*3. *L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R D' L R F2 U' L2 D' L2
*4. *U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D U' R D' L' F U' L' D U2 F U
*5. *U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L F U F D2 R' D U L' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B' D2 L2 F2 L' U' F D B2 L R2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 R D2 R' B D2 B F D R' B2 U' F2 L'
*3. *D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B F2 U' R D' L B2 F
*4. *D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R F2 R D B2 U' B L B F U' B L'
*5. *R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D U R2 F' L D' R' U' B D' L R' B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U' F D' R' F2 R2 B2 D L F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R'
*3. *L U' B2 R F D F U B2 R U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U
*4. *D Rw2 R' D R' Uw' U' L' D' L2 Uw U2 Fw2 Rw B' F Rw R2 B' R B' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' R2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 B U' Rw Uw2 R2 F D' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F' U R' F' U F R2
*3. *F2 R' U2 D L2 F' R2 D R F U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 B U2 F' R2
*4. *B' F L Rw2 R B' L Fw2 R Fw U' Rw2 B2 U L' R' Fw' U' Rw F2 Uw2 Fw2 L U Rw' R' F L Uw2 L B' F' D B2 Fw2 Uw' B2 L Rw2 D
*5. *Fw2 Lw' Rw' R' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 Lw Bw' Uw2 R' F2 Rw' F' L' Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw2 U2 Fw Lw2 Uw Rw2 R D L Fw Rw R Bw2 Lw2 F2 L' Lw' R' Fw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 U L' R2 B D F2 Lw' D L Lw' R Fw2 L' Dw' Rw Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L U B L U R' L l' r' b u'
*2. *U B' U L U B L R r b u
*3. *U L' U' L U R L U r b'
*4. *U' L U' R' U' L' R L' l u
*5. *U R U B' R U' B' l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 3)
*2. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, -2)
*5. *(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' D L' D' U' D R U' D' U'
*2. *U R D U D L R L U R' U'
*3. *R U' L D' L' U R' U' D' U'
*4. *L' U' D R' L D' R D' L' D' U'
*5. *U' R U D' L U' L' U' D' U'


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 5, 2016)

FMC: 27


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U' F D' R' F2 R2 B2 D L F2

U2 D' R' B2 (1) // 222
F R' U2 R2 U R // F2L-1 -1 edge
D F' U' F D' // AB3C3E (15)

(1) U' B (2) U F' U' B' U F // 8-1
(2) R' L F2 R L' U2 // 6-1

Final: *U2 D' R' B2 U' B R' L F2 R L' U' F' U' B' U F2 R' U2 R2 U R D F' U' F D' (27)*


----------



## PDT (Apr 5, 2016)

2x2:4.722, 4.324, (2.636), 4.604, (5.473)=4.550
3x3: (11.167), 12.808, 12.485, 12.369, (13.664)=12.554
4x4:56.164, 53.956, (1:02.074), (49.663), 57.270=55.797
234 relay: 1:25.056


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 5, 2016)

2x2x2: 4.92, 6.79, (3.50), (10.93), 8.56 = 6.76
3x3x3: (22.94), 23.92, 25.79, 24.74, (28.83) = 24.82
4x4x4: (1:40.25), (1:58.67), 1:55.63, 1:51.08, 1:51.83 = 1:52.85
5x5x5: 3:44.16, 3:39.39, (4:00.27), 3:33.04, (3:32.31) = 3:38.86
6x6x6: 9:10.26, 9:58.43, 9:33.21, (9:09.74), (10:18.26) = 9:33.97
2-4 Relay: 2:29.52
2-5 Relay: 6:31.97


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 5, 2016)

clock: 12.48, (11.64), 12.73, (14.64), 12.91 = 12.71
2x2: 3.07, 3.63, 6.06+, 3.72, 5.15 = 4.17 couldve been better
pyraminx: 7.45, 4.56, 6.06, 3.90, 6.08 = 5.57 pretty good i guess
sq1: 35.64, 23.98, 34.20, 28.46, 29.63 = 30.77 pure sub 45. good
megaminx: 2:00.36, 2:22.87, 1:58.23, 1:54.12, 2:09.63 = 2:02.75 well is suck
skewb: 7.42, 7.12, 5.79, 8.76, 8.04 = 7.53 i dont do skewb so good i guess?
5x5: 2:12.31, 2:26.67, 2:33.19, 2:03.05, 2:21.12 = 2:20.04


----------



## Selkie (Apr 5, 2016)

*2x2x2: *7.71, (10.52), (6.33), 8.55, 8.08 =* 8.11
3x3x3:* (19.06), (12.54), 16.93, 14.74, 16.79 = *16.15
4x4x4:* (1:06.74), 1:10.08, 1:17.43, (1:20.00), 1:12.73 = *1:13.41* // Really bad average 
*5x5x5: *(2:03.59), 2:07.75, 2:23.68,2:28.60, (2:30.91) =* 2:20.01
6x6x6:* 4:20.01, (4:17.72), 4:56.63, 4:54.69, (5:02.52) = *4:43.78
7x7x7:* (7:34.78), 7:33.35, 7:30.42,7:26.49, (6:44.76) = *6:44.76
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:42.50
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:10.54
3x3x3 One Handed: *54.25, 42.88, 1:00.59, 50.13, 51.25* = 51.88
Megaminx: *3:40.83, (3:22.30), 3:45.97,3:41.42, (DNF(3:38.75)) =* 3:42.74
Pyraminx: *20.53, 19.11, 18.84, 17.72, 9.89* = 18.56
Skewb:* 16.18, 21.46, 25.08, 15.51, 22.01 *= 19.88
Clock: *(14.81),14.33, 13.63, (13.50), 14.01 =* 13.99
Square-1:* (44.93), 33.58, 37.50, (31.95),34.13 =* 35.07
Magic: *2.45, 2.08, 2.94, 2.14, 3.16* = 2.51 //*Loooong time since I solved a magic 
*Master Magic: *5.75, 5.00, 4.64, 5.36, 4.67 *= 5.01*


----------



## muchacho (Apr 5, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (5.63) (15.25) 6.53 6.06 6.33 = *6.31*
*3x3x3:* (28.94) 27.36 (18.24) 19.74 20.43 = *22.51*
*Skewb:* (23.65) 12.11 (9.06) 15.87 16.19 = *14.72*
*3x3x3 FMC: 51*



Spoiler: FMC solution



x2 y'
Uw2 U' F' B' U' Rw' B // FB
Rw' R U2 Rw U Rw' U2 Lw L2 B' L // SB
R' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' Rw // CMLL
U' Rw' R U2 Rw R' U' Rw' R U' Rw R' U2 Rw' R U2 Rw2 R2 U' Rw R' U2 Rw R' // Moo-RuRw


----------



## mafergut (Apr 5, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.93), 4.56, 4.75, 5.57, (6.72) = *4.97* // Nice! Lucky 1st solve
*3x3x3:* (15.18), 18.04, (21.03), 19.00, 19.01 = *18.69* // Funny x.00, x.01, x.03 and x.04 solves, missing x.02
*4x4x4:* 1:44.40, (1:54.87), 1:54.72, 1:39.93, (1:26.66) = *1:46.36
5x5x5:* 5:11.65, (5:29.57), 5:24.05, 4:43.46, (4:04.60) = *5:06.39* // Bad average but PB single, almost sub-4 with 0 practice
*2BLD:* 1:45.04, 1:19.86, DNF = *1:19.86
3BLD:* 7:26.18, DNF, DNF = *7:26.18* // PB and then two big fails 
*3x3x3 OH:* = 42.48, (34.42), 44.72, (55.40), 37.54 = *41.58
3x3x3 MTS:* =
*3x3x3 FMC: * // Solution below **
2-3-4 Relay: 2:13.75
2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:08.86
MegaMinx:* (4:28.09), 4:12.16, (3:27.07), 4:06.91, 3:31.68 = *3:56.92* // So bad
*PyraMinx:* 13.26, (10.57), (13.55), 11.43, 13.25 = *12.65*
*Square-1:* =
*Skewb:* 13.52, (17.15), 13.20, 14.21, (12.30) = *13.65* // Bad scrambles

*** FMC Solution:


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 6, 2016)

222:
333: 14.94, (15.25), 13.62, 14.41, (13.15) = 14.32
444:
555: (2:00.99), 1:55.75, (1:47.48), 1:48.03, 1:52.41 = 1:52.06
666:
777:
megaminx:
pyraminx:
Skewb:
SQ1:
2-4:
2-5:
OH:
2BLD:
3BLD:
MTS:
FMC:


----------



## asacuber (Apr 6, 2016)

2x2: 2.87, 3.44, (2.70), 2.92, (4.44)= 3.08//lolscrambles
3x3: (19.58), (11.97), 14.36, 14.78, 13.02= 14.06// could've been better 3rd solve was +2
Skewb: 9.74, 10.59, 9.42, (7.04), (12.08)= 9.92//Decent but plus 2 at the end
Pyraminx: 7.66, (6.45), 7.66, (10.48), 6.57= 7.30//YESSS But I +2ed(again) on the 4th solve 
2-4: 1:28.11//4x4 was 1:05. What even
2-5: 5:15.41//I became mysteriously fast at big cubes 
OH: 31.82, 36.96, (37.78), 35.00, (26.95)= 34.60//Meh :/
4x4: 1:23.04, 1:27.60, (59.15), 1:16.28, (1:31.98)= 1:22.31//Dismal avg but PB single and FIRST SUB 1! 
Square-1: 53.66, (46.61), 57.39, (1:29.08), 1:02.79= 57.95//Decent
2BLD: 2:53.41, DNF, DNF= 2:53.41//Could've been better...oh well


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 6, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (11.51) 7.67 7.17 (6.97) 9.82 =* 8.22*
*3X3X3:* 18.35 19.50 16.94 (21.39) (15.53) = *18.26*
*4X4X4:* (1:17.64) 1:26.49 (1:54.50) 1:50.85 1:48.52 = *1:41.95*


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 6, 2016)

My first time doing this:

2x2: 15.39 (27.60) 20.01 (12.44) 19.83 = 18.41 // I never practice this
3x3 (24.83) (39.90) 31.89 30.08 29.03 = 30.33 // over par
4x4 2:14.53 (1:55.05) (DNF) 3:00.36 2:09.51 = 2:28.13 // missed a PLL parity in 3rd solve, was still bugging me in the 4th
5x5 (5:07.55) 4:37.22 4:25.56 (4:25.46) 4:33.89 = 4:32.22 // not practiced since last comp
6x6 17:32.04 16:16.38 (12:25.64) 14:00.94 (20:03.36) = 15:56.45 // only learned 6x6 a few days ago
2-3-4 Relay 3:13.14 // solved 3x3, then 2x2, then 4x4
2-3-4-5 Relay 8:02.48 // solved 3x3, then 2x2, then picked fallen 4x4 off the floor , then 5x5
FMC DNF // just used CFOP, spoiler below but I used slices and shouldn't have, otherwise 51



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
L' U2 R' U R' F2 B U L' B // dodgy cross I know (this is generally my weakest part in CFOP anyway)
y' L U2 L' d' L' U' L // F2L-1
y2 F U' F2 U F // F2L-2
y L U' L' d2 L' U' L // F2L-3
F' U' F // F2L-4
y' M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R2_U2_F_D2_B2_R2_B2_R2_F-_L-_U-_F_D-_R-_F2_R2_B2_D_L_F2&alg=x2_//_inspection L-_U2_R-_U_R-_F2_B_U_L-_B_//_cross y-_L_U2_L-_d-_L-_U-_L_//_F2L&#45;1 y2_F_U-_F2_U_F_//_F2L&#45;2 y_L_U-_L-_d2_L-_U-_L_//_F2L&#45;3 F-_U-_F_//_F2L&#45;4 y-_M-_U_M_U2_M-_U_M_//_OLL y-_R-_U-_R_y_R2_u_R-_U_R_U-_R_u-_R2_//_PLL



I would do Clock too but would need to learn this notation as I only know the other one currently.

Thanks for running this. Will try to take part when possible.

EDIT: Added FMC, my first ever attempt plus 6x6


----------



## Selkie (Apr 6, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> My first time doing this:
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks for running this. Will try to take part when possible.



Great to see you taking part Andy and wow, what an improvement on 5x5 since Sunday!!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Chris. Sunday was competition underperformance I think. I can get sub-4m occasionally.


----------



## Altha (Apr 8, 2016)

Haven't been on the forums for a while so figured I'd try this.
2x2: 3.62, 4.90, (3.55), 4.44, (8.83+) = 4.32 //+2'ed during 8.83 inspection lol nice scrambles tho
3x3: 14.93, (16.24), 15.26, 14.61, (12.50) = 14.93 // stuffed up all solved except the last one
3x3 OH: 21.59, 22.08, (18.96), 19.00, (22.92) = 20.89 // meh
4x4: 1:16.60, 1:02.74, 58.47, 1:15.83, 1:21.58 = 1:11.72 // hadn't practised 4x4 since last comp so happy w/ this. 4/5 oll parities tho ew (inc. sub 1)
Pyraminx: 11.31, 12.40, 12.28, 8.29, 11.84 = 11.81 // don't even practise pyra
2BLD: DNF(48.81), 25.31, 21.76 // 3 style comms on a 2x2 feel weird
3BLD: 50.33, 53.10, 54.61 = 52.68 // disappointed cos no sub 50 but mo3 is nice
2-3-4 Relay: 1:29.75 // 2x2 was nice, 3x3 had OLL skip. 4x4 had a few pre-solved edges


----------



## kbrune (Apr 8, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.12
6.62, 5.85, 6.48, 8.25, 8.63

*3x3*: 22.47
19.90, 27.05, 29.79, 18.73, 20.45 poster boy for consistency!

*4x4*: 1:34.75
1:38.95, 1:30.61, 1:34.68, 1:16.09, 1:40.97 not bad!

*5x5*: 3:22.81
3:20.46, 3:22.40, 3:43.02, 3:11.82, 3:25.56 feeling like sub 3 will be possible.

*6x6: 9:23.40
9:56.82, 9:49.97, 9:29.80, 8:50.38, 7:56.79
Lost ground :/

7x7: 15:41.30
15:55.30, 17:33.75, 15:13.77, 14:29.07, 15:54.83 progress

2-3-4 Relay: 2:27.70

2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:18.70
wow stars aligned for this one. PB!

2BLD: 55.36
1:07.02, 1:09.92, 55.36

3BLD: 3:14.72
3:14.72, DNF (3:30.67), DNF (4:28.26)

MultiBLD: DNF
3/4 (52:40) Progress! 

MTS: 3:00.21 *
2:48.17, 3:53.75, 3:00.95, 3:09.23, 2:50.45

*OH: 1:07.58
1:15.80, 1:00.21, 55.88, 1:20.64, 1:06.73

Pyraminx: 14.26
15.51, 10.92, 17.49, 12.90, 14.38

Megaminx: 4:43.23
4:30.44, 5:02.79, 5:12.32, 4:36.47, 4:28.56

Skewb: 28.55*
30.08, 27.60, 27.26, 29.80, 28.24

FMC: 37 moves
Inspection X
B2 F' R' D2  2x2x2
U R' B R2 B2 R 2x2x3
B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B F2L-1 + setup pair
L U L' F2 L
Y2 r U R' U R U2 r' U oll
Y X R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 pll

The changes to the site have made entering my results on here a huge pain in the ***. Kept crashing my Internet when I tried to copy and paste. Pretty annoying.


----------



## TwistAL (Apr 8, 2016)

What is "Match the scramble"


----------



## kbrune (Apr 9, 2016)

TwistAL said:


> What is "Match the scramble"



- 2 cubes
- apply scramble to one cube.
- inspect scrambled cube for 15 seconds
- start timer and pick up solved cube.
- stop timer when you've matched the scrambled cube.

It's very fun!


----------



## Altha (Apr 9, 2016)

kbrune said:


> *MultiBLD: DNF
> 3/4 (52:40) Progress! *


That should be 2 points, not a DNF


----------



## kbrune (Apr 9, 2016)

Altha said:


> That should be 2 points, not a DNF



I went over the 40 minute limit for 4 cubes.


----------



## Altha (Apr 9, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I went over the 40 minute limit for 4 cubes.


ah woops forgot about that, my bad


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 9, 2016)

2x2- 4.03 5.43 (3.06) 4.25 (5.48)=4.57
3x3- (18.49) (13.55) 14.58 15.62 14.24=14.81
4x4- 
Pyraminx- (11.75) (5.88) 8.25 6.15 6.34=6.91
Skewb- (18.72) 12.23 13.40 11.92 (11.44)=12.52
3x3 One-Handed- 
2-4= 1:32.89


----------



## kake123 (Apr 9, 2016)

2x2 - (4.15), 5.13, 4.69, 5.46, (6.28) [avg of 5: 5.10]
3x3 - (23.26+), (15.49), 16.40, 21.21, 17.37 [avg of 5: 18.33]
4x4 - 1:05.49, (1:02.35), (1:14.31), 1:08.47, 1:03.75 [avg of 5: 1:05.91]
5x5 - 2:07.97, 1:52.07, (2:09.80), (1:51.53), 2:00.09 [avg of 5: 2:00.04]

3BLD - (1:48.96), 2:04.60, 1:58.20 [mean of 3: 1:57.26]


----------



## GhostBear53 (Apr 9, 2016)

On the competition page Eric Hess has a 6x6x6 average of 41.03. Is that even possible?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2016)

GhostBear53 said:


> On the competition page Eric Hess has a 6x6x6 average of 41.03. Is that even possible?


Definitely not.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2016)

*FMC *= *DNF */ Gotta figure out how to pace myself. Someday.
*2x2x2*: 14.04, 12.16, (9.16), 10.38, (15.84) = *12.19
3x3x3*: 1:01.66, (1:10.79), 43.64, (34.83), 35.65 = *46.98* Probly shoulda warmed up.
*4x4x4*: 2:28.04, (2:17.79), 2:21.01, (3:10.13), 2:55.14 = *2:34.73* It was actually the first solve I got a pop. It would have been a 2:0x otherwise. Not sure what happened on the 4th solve.
*2-3-4 relay*: 17.44, 36.50, 2:13.74 = *3:07.69 *2x2 sucks, but overall very happy with that.
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 11.40, 43.31, 2:49.22, 5:30.92 = *9:14.86*


----------



## h2f (Apr 11, 2016)

*mbld = 2/5 = DNF in 27:00*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2016)

Eric Hess has entered a lot of idiotic stuff. I will skip them all.


----------



## h2f (Apr 11, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Eric Hess has entered a lot of idiotic stuff. I will skip them all.



I was going to ask you about it.


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.59, (6.99), (3.72), 5.69, 6.56-> *6.28
3x3x3:* (14.64), 16.71, 16.03, 18.87, (DNF)-> *17.20
4x4x4:* (1:14.84), 1:20.68, (1:47.14), 1:22.60, 1:18.53-> *1:20.60
5x5x5:* 2:36.13, (2:29.06), 2:45.11, 2:59.92, (DNF)-> *2:47.05
7x7x7:* 9:29.70, (8:33.53), 9:27.14, (9:30.17), 9:10.57-> *9:22.47
2x2x2BLD:* 1:19.77, 1:28.09, 1:27.20-> *1:19.77
3x3x3BLD:* 3:24.68, 4:40.65, 5:35.07-> *3:24.68
3x3x3OH:* (41.36), 33.57, (31.97), 33.89, 34.52-> *33.99
234*-> *1:58.66
2345*-> *4:30.67
megaminx:* (2:52.67), 2:39.03, (2:33.69), 2:43.01, 2:49.66-> *2:43.90
sq-1:* 47.72, (30.26), (49.61), 37.08, 34.67-> *39.82
skewb:* 9.64, 13.47, 9.99, (16.86), (8.84)-> *11.03

FMC:* 34 moves
Solution: D' U L' D' L U L' D' R B2 L F U2 F2 R' F R U' B U' B' U' L' U D L U' L' D' L U' R' U R

D' U2 * L' D2 R B2 L //2x2x2
F U2 F2 R' F R //other 2x2x2
U' B U' B' U' L' U L ** //f2l-1
U2 R' U R //orient edges

insertions:

* U' L' D' L U L' D L (4 moves cancelation)
** L' D L U' L' D' L U (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 12, 2016)

*2x2:* (3.36), 4.48, 4.14, (4.54), 3.55 = *4.06
3x3:* 12.66, (10.89), 12.34, 11.07, (12.66) = *12.02
4x4: *56.19, (1:12.59), (51.70), 1:01.28, 1:01.25 = *59.57
5x5: *(1:46.40), 1:58.13, (2:15.25), 1:55.96, 1:50.36 = *1:54.82
3x3 OH:* 22.26, (23.76), 22.14, 20.42, (18.84) = *21.61
Pyraminx:* (4.47), (2.89), 3.82, 3.92, 3.93* = 3.89*


----------



## okayama (Apr 12, 2016)

FMC: 23 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U' F D' R' F2 R2 B2 D L F2
Solution: U' F2 U2 R2 U' B' L B R' B' L' R B U F2 U R' F2 D B2 R' L F'

10 min solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U2

2x2x2 block: F L' R B2 D'
2x2x3 block: F2 R U' F2 U

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F2 U R' F2 D B2 R' L F'

F2L minus 1 slot: U' F2 U2
All but 3 corners: R2 U' * R' B' R B U
Correction: F2 U R' F2 D B2 R' L F'

Insert at *: B' L B R' B' L' B R


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 12, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Eric Hess has entered a lot of idiotic stuff. I will skip them all.


I'm pretty sure that's just a troll account. He had another account with legit times.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2016)

I check the WCA account when I see any suspicious results and normally it
is beginners or non-WCS-cubers who cheats or make "fun posts". So in that 
case Eric, sorry. Anyway those results are not counted.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2016)

Results for week 14. Congrats to Torch, Isaac and CyanS.

I am not sure everything is correct this time, my result calculating program
did not particularly like the new format of the Forum . So please check your
results if you think they are not correct.

*2x2x2*(47)

 2.04 WACWCA
 2.35 Iggy
 2.51 Micki
 2.53 G2013
 2.53 Isaac Lai
 2.98 pantu2000
 3.08 asacuber
 3.08 cuberkid10
 3.15 FastCubeMaster
 3.17 Jbacboy
 3.74 EDDDY
 3.81 Cale S
 3.81 MLGCubez
 4.06 Daniel Wu
 4.08 Torch
 4.15 TwistAL
 4.17 pyr14
 4.19 ichcubegern
 4.32 Altha
 4.38 MFCuber
 4.42 TcubesAK
 4.44 CyanSandwich
 4.55 PDT
 4.57 ViliusRibinskas
 4.59 OLLiver
 4.92 Now3852
 4.96 mafergut
 5.09 kake123
 5.65 h2f
 5.89 LostGent
 6.21 JoshuaStacker
 6.28 Bogdan
 6.31 muchacho
 6.71 Myachii
 6.76 PurpleBanana
 7.12 kbrune
 7.28 AlphaSheep
 8.11 Selkie
 8.22 MarcelP
 8.42 azaryabednego
 8.50 Jason Green
 8.56 joeydunn22
 9.06 MattyAB
 12.19 One Wheel
 13.69 GhostBear53
 15.15 Pragitya
 18.41 Shaky Hands
*3x3x3 *(52)

 9.73 Jbacboy
 10.25 Iggy
 10.32 AndersB
 10.36 Isaac Lai
 10.62 EDDDY
 10.95 Micki
 10.97 WACWCA
 11.28 pantu2000
 11.64 Cale S
 11.90 ichcubegern
 12.02 Daniel Wu
 12.08 G2013
 12.23 FastCubeMaster
 12.30 Torch
 12.32 OLLiver
 12.55 PDT
 12.98 Myachii
 14.05 asacuber
 14.32 Ordway Persyn
 14.52 giorgi
 14.73 Now3852
 14.81 ViliusRibinskas
 14.93 Altha
 15.17 MLGCubez
 15.28 LostGent
 15.39 Tx789
 15.70 TcubesAK
 16.15 Selkie
 16.40 CyanSandwich
 17.20 Bogdan
 17.54 MFCuber
 18.26 MarcelP
 18.33 kake123
 18.68 mafergut
 19.59 azaryabednego
 20.07 Perff
 21.21 AlphaSheep
 21.28 HawaiiLife745
 22.30 h2f
 22.47 kbrune
 22.51 muchacho
 23.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
 23.94 Jason Green
 24.82 PurpleBanana
 24.88 Bubbagrub
 30.33 Shaky Hands
 31.86 MattyAB
 33.13 GhostBear53
 37.60 joeydunn22
 41.19 MatsBergsten
 42.19 Pragitya
 46.98 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(30)

 42.47 EDDDY
 44.55 Jbacboy
 46.43 Micki
 46.74 Isaac Lai
 49.53 G2013
 51.60 Myachii
 55.79 PDT
 56.38 Torch
 58.51 FastCubeMaster
 59.57 Daniel Wu
 1:05.90 kake123
 1:06.40 MLGCubez
 1:11.15 CyanSandwich
 1:11.72 Altha
 1:13.41 Selkie
 1:19.03 h2f
 1:20.60 Bogdan
 1:22.31 asacuber
 1:23.07 Now3852
 1:23.76 TcubesAK
 1:27.79 azaryabednego
 1:34.75 kbrune
 1:41.95 MarcelP
 1:46.35 mafergut
 1:52.85 PurpleBanana
 2:00.69 AlphaSheep
 2:11.23 GhostBear53
 2:20.93 Jason Green
 2:28.13 Shaky Hands
 2:34.73 One Wheel
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:08.47 Lapinsavant
 1:38.10 Raptor56
 1:45.91 Isaac Lai
 1:47.42 Micki
 1:52.06 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.82 Daniel Wu
 1:57.92 Jbacboy
 1:58.60 Torch
 2:00.04 kake123
 2:17.15 Selkie
 2:20.03 pyr14
 2:22.42 CyanSandwich
 2:43.92 TcubesAK
 2:47.05 Bogdan
 3:06.79 h2f
 3:22.81 kbrune
 3:38.86 PurpleBanana
 4:32.22 Shaky Hands
 4:38.14 GhostBear53
 5:00.08 MatsBergsten
 5:06.39 mafergut
*6x6x6*(6)

 4:41.28 Torch
 4:43.78 Selkie
 8:09.58 GhostBear53
 9:23.38 kbrune
 9:33.97 PurpleBanana
15:56.45 Shaky Hands
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:04.71 cuberkid10
 6:47.11 CyanSandwich
 7:16.18 Selkie
 7:18.54 Torch
 9:22.47 Bogdan
15:41.30 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 15.25 AndersB
 18.51 Jbacboy
 19.82 Isaac Lai
 20.57 pantu2000
 20.89 Altha
 21.61 Iggy
 21.61 Daniel Wu
 21.69 Micki
 22.81 ichcubegern
 23.33 Torch
 24.37 FastCubeMaster
 27.22 OLLiver
 33.99 Bogdan
 34.59 asacuber
 37.40 AlphaSheep
 40.01 azaryabednego
 40.54 TcubesAK
 41.58 mafergut
 47.11 MLGCubez
 49.59 MFCuber
 49.69 h2f
 51.88 Selkie
 58.51 CyanSandwich
 1:07.58 kbrune
 1:19.02 Now3852
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:05.55 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 7.45 Micki
 18.44 CyanSandwich
 21.76 Altha
 24.38 Isaac Lai
 24.74 Torch
 26.87 EDDDY
 26.87 h2f
 30.48 MatsBergsten
 33.69 Jbacboy
 50.24 Now3852
 55.36 kbrune
 1:04.52 FastCubeMaster
 1:19.77 Bogdan
 1:19.86 mafergut
 1:32.24 TcubesAK
 2:53.41 asacuber
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 31.62 Iggy
 47.03 CyanSandwich
 50.33 Altha
 1:10.09 EDDDY
 1:14.62 Torch
 1:16.19 MatsBergsten
 1:28.82 h2f
 1:48.96 kake123
 1:49.66 ichcubegern
 2:06.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:49.35 Micki
 3:14.72 kbrune
 3:24.68 Bogdan
 3:50.22 Isaac Lai
 3:58.26 Now3852
 7:26.18 mafergut
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:25.56 Iggy
 8:52.70 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

18/23 (56:30)  Iggy
16/28 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
2/5 (27:00)  h2f
0/4 (52:40)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 50.64 Torch
 2:18.46 TcubesAK
 2:57.24 Now3852
 3:00.21 kbrune
 3:42.82 CyanSandwich
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 59.29 Jbacboy
 59.61 Micki
 1:04.03 Isaac Lai
 1:17.12 FastCubeMaster
 1:18.16 Torch
 1:25.05 PDT
 1:28.11 asacuber
 1:29.75 Altha
 1:32.89 ViliusRibinskas
 1:40.96 CyanSandwich
 1:42.10 Now3852
 1:42.50 Selkie
 1:51.87 h2f
 1:53.51 TcubesAK
 1:58.66 Bogdan
 2:13.75 mafergut
 2:27.70 kbrune
 2:29.52 PurpleBanana
 3:07.69 One Wheel
 3:13.14 Shaky Hands
 DNF GhostBear53
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:40.99 Jbacboy
 2:56.21 Isaac Lai
 3:13.73 Torch
 4:10.54 Selkie
 4:19.11 CyanSandwich
 4:28.98 TcubesAK
 4:30.67 Bogdan
 5:05.18 h2f
 5:15.41 asacuber
 5:18.70 kbrune
 6:31.97 PurpleBanana
 7:08.86 mafergut
 8:02.48 Shaky Hands
 8:11.36 GhostBear53
 9:14.86 One Wheel
*Magic*(1)

 2.51 Selkie
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.01 Selkie
*Skewb*(24)

 4.52 Isaac Lai
 4.56 Cale S
 4.82 Jbacboy
 6.76 TcubesAK
 7.06 ichcubegern
 7.32 Micki
 7.53 pyr14
 7.58 cuberkid10
 7.86 Torch
 7.96 pantu2000
 8.16 Iggy
 9.36 MLGCubez
 9.92 asacuber
 10.33 FastCubeMaster
 10.65 AlphaSheep
 11.03 Bogdan
 12.52 ViliusRibinskas
 13.31 h2f
 13.64 mafergut
 14.72 muchacho
 15.25 CyanSandwich
 19.88 Selkie
 28.05 Now3852
 28.55 kbrune
*Clock*(3)

 12.71 pyr14
 13.88 Selkie
 16.29 Torch
*Pyraminx*(25)

 3.89 Daniel Wu
 4.17 Iggy
 4.71 Isaac Lai
 4.83 FastCubeMaster
 4.85 pantu2000
 5.20 Torch
 5.57 pyr14
 5.81 ichcubegern
 5.88 Micki
 5.96 TcubesAK
 6.10 MFCuber
 6.91 ViliusRibinskas
 6.97 Cale S
 7.30 asacuber
 7.46 MLGCubez
 11.17 CyanSandwich
 11.81 Altha
 12.65 mafergut
 13.84 Jbacboy
 14.23 AlphaSheep
 14.26 kbrune
 14.82 joeydunn22
 14.98 Now3852
 16.78 GhostBear53
 18.56 Selkie
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:06.30 Isaac Lai
 1:13.16 Iggy
 2:02.74 pyr14
 2:43.90 Bogdan
 3:26.28 TcubesAK
 3:41.85 Selkie
 3:56.92 mafergut
 4:43.23 kbrune
*Square-1*(12)

 11.63 Raptor56
 19.13 cuberkid10
 21.76 ichcubegern
 23.67 Cale S
 29.86 Tx789
 30.76 pyr14
 30.95 Jbacboy
 31.78 Torch
 32.73 CyanSandwich
 35.38 Selkie
 39.82 Bogdan
 57.95 asacuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

23 okayama
27 Ranzha
30 Torch
30 h2f
31 CyanSandwich
34 Bogdan
37 kbrune
39 arbivara
47 Now3852
47 TcubesAK
51 muchacho
DNF  One Wheel
DNF  Shaky Hands
DNF  Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

315 Torch
305 Isaac Lai
290 CyanSandwich
271 Jbacboy
266 Micki
262 Iggy
201 TcubesAK
194 FastCubeMaster
184 h2f
183 Bogdan
178 asacuber
177 Daniel Wu
174 Altha
167 ichcubegern
163 Selkie
157 pantu2000
157 EDDDY
155 kbrune
143 Cale S
142 Now3852
131 MLGCubez
125 mafergut
120 G2013
115 pyr14
113 PDT
101 kake123
100 ViliusRibinskas
98 WACWCA
93 cuberkid10
84 Myachii
84 OLLiver
82 AndersB
82 MFCuber
75 AlphaSheep
70 Ordway Persyn
69 PurpleBanana
63 MatsBergsten
59 azaryabednego
58 Shaky Hands
52 muchacho
51 LostGent
51 GhostBear53
47 MarcelP
42 Tx789
41 Raptor56
37 One Wheel
36 giorgi
34 TwistAL
29 Jason Green
26 Lapinsavant
26 Deri Nata Wijaya
24 okayama
23 Ranzha
21 joeydunn22
20 Perff
19 JoshuaStacker
18 HawaiiLife745
17 arbivara
16 MattyAB
11 Bubbagrub
9 Pragitya


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 12, 2016)

I did not attempt OH, and it says I ended up with a DNF. Other than that mine are correct.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 12, 2016)

I did quite well for only competing in two events.
both of them look correct as well.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 15, 2016)

My 3BLD results are not in


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2016)

kake123 said:


> My 3BLD results are not in


Don't put parentheses arount your bld result(s).
The format is best of three, so your result was 1:48.

@One Wheel: Your OH DNF depends on the new format of the Forum .
I fixed it now but have to reprogram I think.


----------

